# The Russians are coming



## fernballan (Mar 17, 2018)

A nice Russian tool.


----------



## dlane (Mar 17, 2018)

So what do the dead guys have to do with machining


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 17, 2018)

All fixed sir.

 "Bill Gruby"   Global Moderator


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 17, 2018)

It looks like a heavy duty /precise level,you look through the eyepiece to see if the upper zero is exactly on the the same mark as the lower.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 17, 2018)

Is this a level?
I'm looking forward to learning more about how this works.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 17, 2018)

??


----------



## GoceKU (Mar 17, 2018)

Russian made things tend to be built like a tank, really heavy and fairly simple, my lathe is russian made and is a beast, 13,5 hp motor sounds like an jet engine when running i'm very satisfied with the quality and precision, they do know how to make an heavy duty machine.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 17, 2018)

Uglydog said:


> Is this a level?
> I'm looking forward to learning more about how this works.
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Precision optical clinometers have a 360 degree operating range reading to either 30 seconds or to 1 second. They are used for accurate measurement or setting of angles, calibration, alignment, machine setting, boresighting, fire control alignment, and inspection.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 17, 2018)

That's right Ck there tank engines from ww11 , just about any that will turn will start and run. Nic youtuber  I watch has a mas Russian lathe it does sound like a jet engine winding up . He was building a center rest recently did a DERN good job too.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 17, 2018)

I was told the older Enterprise Lathes made in India were mostly Russian. Not sure what that means if they designed them or if they built them in India for a time.


----------



## GoceKU (Mar 18, 2018)

It is surprising to me how little russian made machinery and tooling is in the US i presume is something to do with enemies at war, here in europe russian machines are cheaper than german machines and parts are still available as they don't make changes in their design even after 60 years in production , there are some things made in russia that are crap, like: electrics, light cars, clothing, tires and others.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 18, 2018)

GoceKU said:


> It is surprising to me how little russian made machinery and tooling is in the US i presume is something to do with enemies at war, here in europe russian machines are cheaper than german machines and parts are still available as they don't make changes in their design even after 60 years in production , there are some things made in russia that are crap, like: electrics, light cars, clothing, tires and others.


I think it was prestige and the cold war and they do not manufacture much in inches
Here in Sweden, they change the names of Russian machineers, so Sanko are called profila and labeled USSR not CCCP


----------



## GoceKU (Mar 18, 2018)

fernballan said:


> they change the names of Russian machineers, so Sanko are called profila and labeled USSR not CCCP



The label USSR was used on all exported machines, the CCCP is only the russian font same meaning, tools and machines with CCCP have been sold in russia for their domestic market and then both over on the black market dealers, even today carbide inserts made in russia and bulgaria are extremely cheap and better then some of the china ones, couple months back in bulgaria i bought an box of 10 carbide inserts made in bulgaria for 4$ US wich is 10x cheeper than others.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 18, 2018)

GoceKU said:


> Russian made things tend to be built like a tank, really heavy and fairly simple, my lathe is russian made and is a beast, 13,5 hp motor sounds like an jet engine when running i'm very satisfied with the quality and precision, they do know how to make an heavy duty machine.
> View attachment 262590
> View attachment 262591
> View attachment 262589



That, in my mind, is what a real lathe looks like.   Very nice!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 18, 2018)

Just don't buy a Lada.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 16, 2018)

A month later....
I rented a Lada SUV in the early 1980's from Hertz. It was in Haiti-Port Au Prince. When I walked up to the vehicle I wasn't sure what it was. No Internet back then but based on the writing-alphabet I deduced it was a Russian made vehicle.
It worked, nothing fancy very utilitarian.
Kind of a baby poop green color.


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 16, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I rented a Lada SUV in the early 1980's from Hertz.



I presume you are talking about a Lada Niva, like one in the picture, they are common vehicles here, incredibly tough and capable small 4x4's with absolutely no comfort, every gear up is like firing one more engine, that said i don't know a person that has killed a lada niva beyond repair.


----------



## WesPete66 (Apr 16, 2018)

I see the one pictured has the latest in air ride suspension!


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 16, 2018)

I've put the link to an old swedish Niva commercial, the strange thing is almost all Lada drivers drive like that, is not uncommon to see a Niva in a traffic jam jump the sidewalk drive thru a trail to join other road and those cars take it day after day.
Link:


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 16, 2018)

WesPete66 said:


> I see the one pictured has the latest in air ride suspension!



You can mock it all you want, not many stock vehicles can do this.
Link:


----------



## cg285 (Apr 16, 2018)

GoceKU said:


> You can mock it all you want, not many stock vehicles can do this.
> Link:



my stock vehicle can do that 20 times faster


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 17, 2018)

cg285 said:


> my stock vehicle can do that 20 times faster



  And the vids. are where ?


----------



## cg285 (Apr 17, 2018)

Old Mud said:


> And the vids. are where ?


i don't have a go pro


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 17, 2018)

I have to give credit to the guy running up the stairs with the camera.  That is a real feat!


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 17, 2018)

Glenn Brooks said:


> I have to give credit to the guy running up the stairs with the camera.  That that is a real feat!




  Yeah, Backwards ! !!,  Both ways.


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 17, 2018)

Old Mud said:


> And the vids. are where ?



Licence plate is Russian, my guess is somewhere in Russia.


----------

